# Counter-Strike: Source - Limited Beta



## butter_milch (12. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Valve hat es getan. Fünfeinhalb Jahre nach Release wird Counter-Strike: Source auf die neue Orange Box Engine portiert und spielerisch an neuere Spiele des Entwicklers angepasst. Wie der Name verrät, ist der  Zugang beschränkt. Mittlerweile findet man im Steam Store den Hinweis, dass genug Tester gefunden wurden:

_"Notice: Thanks for your interest. We've filled the available slots."_​
Dies sind die offiziell angekündigten Änderungen:

144 achievements added
New lifetime player stats and summary screens
New match player stats and summary screens
New end of round display with MVP and interesting fact about a player
Updated scoreboard with new icons, visual style, MVP stars, and avatar pictures
New cinematic death camera
New domination and revenge system
Added avatar icons to voice chat, scoreboard, and end of round display
Incorporated many source engine updates
Schaut man sich die etlichen neuen Threads im offiziellen Steam-Forum in welchen über die Änderungen geklagt wird wird es offensichtlich, dass dieses Update die Community spalten wird.

Wann das Update offiziell erscheinen wird, ist noch nicht klar. Vorher müssen aber noch etliche Bugs ausgemerzt werden.

Quelle: Counter-Strike: Source Beta on Steam

*Meine persönliche Meinung zum Update:*

Ich spiele seit seit dem Release Ende 2004 Counter-Strike: Source und gehöre zu den erfahrenen CS:S-Spielern. Als solcher bin ich extrem enttäuscht. Anstatt sich gezielt um Bugs zu kümmern, welche seit fünfeinhalb Jahren existieren und allseits bekannt sind, wird das Spiel lediglich mainstreamtauglich gemacht.

In meinen Augen ist CS:S das perfekte Spiel. Es hat ganz klare Regeln, ist sehr schlicht und am Ende kommt es immer und ausschließlich auf den Skill der einzelnen Spieler an. Wenn ich ein Wort mit CS:S verbinde, dann ist es *Präzision*.

Ich habe mich fünfeinhalb Jahre lang eingespielt und mit jedem Tag werde ich besser. Nun wird dies alles über den Haufen geworfen und ich muss mich an ein radikal verändertes Spielgefühl gewöhnen.

Dies sind einige Dinge, welche mir beim spielen aufgefallen sind:

Die Laufgeschwindigkeit wurde erhöht. Dies ändert alles. Von der Taktik, welche auf jeder Karte angewandt werden muss bis zum Strafeverhalten einzelner Spieler. (Dies könnte allerdings an einer falschen Einstellung liegen).
Das Rückstoßverhalten der Waffen wurde abgeschwächt. Spray & Pray heißt die neue Devise. Es ist nicht mehr nötig präzise Feuerstöße abzugeben. (Ich bete zu Gott, dass dies eine falsche Einstellung ist)
Der Engine-Port wirkt sich auf den ersten Blick lediglich auf die Beleuchtung aus. Die Karten wirken dunkler und kontrastreicher. Ein Plus sind die höher aufgelösten Texturen, welche aber auch ohne Probleme in das alte Spiel integriert hätten werden können.
Die neue Statsübersicht, raubt einem die komplette Sicht. Es ist nicht mehr möglich während des Spiels kurz auf TAB zu drücken um zu überprüfen wer noch am leben ist ohne aktiv das Leben seiner Spielfigur zu bedrohen.
Bugusing ist auf allen Karten, die ich getestet habe immer noch möglich (z.B. CT-Dach-Glitch auf cs_assault). Bisher handelt es sich also nur um einen reinen Port.
Hier finden sich 18 provisorische Vergleichscreenshots, welche ich in beiden Spielen mit Standardsettings und maximalen Grafikeinstellungen gemacht habe: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist traurig. Valve versucht neue Spieler für einen Greis unter den Online-Shootern zu werben und vergrault damit vor allem die Veteranen, welchen das Spiel genau so wie es ist ans Herz gewachsen ist.

Für mich steht jetzt schon eines fest: Der Tag an dem ein Update von diesem Umfang offiziell auf die Community losgelassen wird, ist der Tag an dem ich CS:S und Valve den Rücken kehre. Ich verstehe, dass dies kleinlich erscheint, aber ich weigere mich, mich an Änderungen an einem perfekten Spiel gewöhnen zu müssen. Für mich hat dies nämlich nur Nachteile.


----------



## Eiche (12. Mai 2010)

wirklich neu ist die news nicht abe schon mal wieder was von der beta zu hören nach über 2jahren entwicklung

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/counterstrike/17654-couter-strike-source-beta.html#post143592


----------



## Totengräber (12. Mai 2010)

das ist ja wirklich die höhe, man kann nur hoffen das sie es lassen oder den meisten müll als option offen lassen das es sich on oder off schalten läst

sonst bleibt nur die alternative CS Promod oder demnächst hoffentlich endlich Tactical Intervention


----------



## MaJu1337 (12. Mai 2010)

Der Meinung bin ich auch, ich persönlich erkenne aber auch nur geringe Unterschide bei den Texturen.

Wenn die Sachen mit der Geschwindigkeit und dem Recoil und der Punkteberischt noch verbessert wird, nehme ich das Spiel so an.


----------



## Pixelplanet (12. Mai 2010)

ist mir eigentlich ziemlich wayne

mich würde freuen wenn Steam cloud dann auch in CSS funktioniert

ansonsten ist mir die änderung egal bzw. begrüße ich es eher

als gelegenheits Spieler ist es einfach langweilig und frustrieren wenn da ständig leute sind die einen IMMER kriegen 

das wird zwar bald wieder so sein aber immerhin einige Wochen wird es wieder Spaß machen


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2010)

_Counter-Strike: Source_ wurde doch schon 2007 auf _Half-Life 2: Episode 2_-Niveau gebracht?


----------



## Eiche (12. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> _Counter-Strike: Source_ wurde doch schon 2007 auf _Half-Life 2: Episode 2_-Niveau gebracht?


das wurde nie beendet  ist immer noch die beta


----------



## martimoto (12. Mai 2010)

hab ebenfalls jahrelang cs und cs:s gespielt..jedoch seit knapp n Jahr aufgehört..weil Langweilig,bugs ohne ende und immer das selbe..na ja ich hoffe für die jenigen das die verbesserungen am ende was bringen werden, ansonsten werden sich paar leute ein anderes game holen...soo long


----------



## SmOOthr3D (12. Mai 2010)

weiß wer von ner hl3 beta?


----------



## Namaker (12. Mai 2010)

Kannst du bitte mal die Laufgeschwindigkeit per "cl_showpos 1" überprüfen?


----------



## roadgecko (12. Mai 2010)

So großartig ist die neue Grafik jetzt nicht


----------



## killuah (12. Mai 2010)

Ich konnte mich nie mit CS Source anfreunden, spielt sich einfach nur schlecht im Vergleich zu 1.6 - sehen ja sehr viele so, nur die jüngeren bzw neueren, die nie 1.6 gespielt haben steigen sofort auf Source ein. Laut Steam haben 1.6 und CSS etwa gleich viele Spieler  Allerdings sind die Ligen in 1.6 glaube ich deutlich voller (ESL).


----------



## roadgecko (12. Mai 2010)

Ich komm auf CounterStrike garnicht klar 

Das Treffen ist ne Kunst für sich. Da bleib ich lieber bei MW (1 !!!)


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Das Treffen ist ne Kunst für sich. Da bleib ich lieber bei MW (1 !!!)



Was eigentlich nix anderes ist, bloß ein bisschen anspruchsloser.


----------



## Namaker (12. Mai 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Das Treffen ist ne Kunst für sich.


Bei 1.6 jedenfalls nicht, da folgt der Recoil und der Spread klaren Regeln, z.B. schießt die AK 2 Schüsse auf den selben Punkt und die m4 3 Schüsse, bevor sie verreißt.

Edit: Bin jetzt auch mal am Laden...

Edit2: Also, die Laufgeschwindigkeit ist gleich geblieben. Einzig die sv_accellerate ist höher, was man dadurch merkt, dass schneller hin und her gestrafed werden kann und beim Vorwärtslaufen abwechselndes Links- und Rechtsdrücken einen schneller laufen lässt.


----------



## Alte-Schule (12. Mai 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hast du ja nur Angst, da du jetzt nach denn paar Jahren was triffst und die Umstellung dich fertig macht. Lerning by doing.


----------



## Alte-Schule (12. Mai 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hast du ja nur Angst, da du jetzt nach denn paar Jahren was triffst und die Umstellung dich fertig macht. Learning by doing. 




> Ich konnte mich nie mit CS Source anfreunden, spielt sich einfach nur  schlecht im Vergleich zu 1.6 - sehen ja sehr viele so, nur die jüngeren  bzw neueren, die nie 1.6 gespielt haben steigen sofort auf Source ein.  Laut Steam haben 1.6 und CSS etwa gleich viele Spieler  Allerdings sind die  Ligen in 1.6 glaube ich deutlich voller (ESL).


Ich kann dazu nur sagen, ein guter Spieler kann sich anpassen, ein schlechter Spieler kann nur Flamen. Meine Meinung (ich bin ein guter Spieler). ps. Ich spiel seit 11 Jahren Counterstrike und hab damit keine probleme.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Mai 2010)

SmOOthr3D schrieb:


> weiß wer von ner hl3 beta?


Ich, aber ich darf nix sagen ...      : P


Schmink dir auf jeden Fall ne public Beta ab, wenn da nicht-firmeninterne Tester drankommen dann wird das nur über Invites geschehen an Leute die den Valve Entwicklern eher nahe stehen oder in der Community bekannt sind, und das auch unter Verschluss mit Verschwiegensheitsklausel. Announced werden wird das nächste Kapitel von Gordon Freeman schon bald genug. 


@ Topix: Naja, im Grunde wird das "traditionelle(/angegraute?)" Spielprinzip von CS mit ein paar beliebten Dingen wie Achievements und ein paar Gameplayänderungen aufgehübscht ..... nehme aus Zeitgründen jetzt net an der Beta teil, aber so wir Valve kennen dürfte das damit quasi angekündigte CSS-Update kein reiner fail werden, die wissen eigentlich was ihre Kunden/Zocker so wollen.


----------



## butter_milch (12. Mai 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte mal die Laufgeschwindigkeit per "cl_showpos 1" überprüfen?



Beträgt nachwievor 250 mit Messer/Pistole. Schneller laufen tut man trotzdem.



Alte-Schule schrieb:


> Ich kann dazu nur sagen, ein guter Spieler  kann sich anpassen, ein schlechter Spieler kann nur Flamen. Meine  Meinung (ich bin ein guter Spieler). ps. Ich spiel seit 11 Jahren  Counterstrike und hab damit keine probleme.



Man kann sich an alles gewöhnen. Die Frage ist, ob man den Unsinn mitmacht.


----------



## Snake7 (12. Mai 2010)

er zählt sich als erfahrenden Spielr und sagt im selben Satz das Game sei perfekt - schön wie sich die Leute widersprechen.


----------



## Jan565 (12. Mai 2010)

Ich war und werde nie ein Fan von CSS. Wer skill hat, zockt 1.6, dass beste CS was es gibt. 

Source habe ich seit dem es das gibt. Und das Gameplay ist immernoch unter aller ***. Da warte ich lieber 10 Jahre länger auf den 1.6 Pro Mod als auf so ein Spiel.


----------



## Dude-01 (12. Mai 2010)

Ich finde es einfach extrem lustig wie die ganzen "Pros" rumheulen und jammern wie schlimm es doch ist, dass alles geändert wurde und das sie ihre Taktiken jetzt ändern müssen.
Leute es ist ein Spiel und etwas frischer Wind schadet auf keinem Fall! Dann müsst ihr euch halt mal umgewöhnen. Na und? Sachen ändern sich eben und bei DoD:S wurde es auch aktzeptiert und heute spielen es immer noch genauso viele wie vor dem Palermo Update!


----------



## RapToX (13. Mai 2010)

Dude-01 schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach extrem lustig wie die ganzen "Pros" rumheulen und jammern wie schlimm es doch ist, dass alles geändert wurde und das sie ihre Taktiken jetzt ändern müssen.
> Leute es ist ein Spiel und etwas frischer Wind schadet auf keinem Fall! Dann müsst ihr euch halt mal umgewöhnen. Na und? Sachen ändern sich eben und bei DoD:S wurde es auch aktzeptiert und heute spielen es immer noch genauso viele wie vor dem Palermo Update!


 mehr muß ich dazu auch nicht sagen.


naja, ich finds gut, dass valve sich nochmal die arbeit macht und das spiel KOSTENLOS aufbessert. bei anderen publishern hätte man das glatt als überteuerten dlc verkauft (falls sich denn überhaupt nochmal jemand die mühe gemacht und hand an ein so altes spiel gelegt hätte). und das die umstellung so groß ist, kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen. es sei denn man hat ne lernschwäche oder sowas


----------



## Rotax (13. Mai 2010)

Ich vertrete voll die Meinung von buttermilch... da solllen sie es lieber so lassen... den Kontrast muss man meist sowieso manuell etwas höher stellen da fast alle Spiele zu konservativen Kontrast haben.


----------



## tiga05 (13. Mai 2010)

Och menno! Ich beneide euch!

Ich war vorgestern Abend nicht da als die Betakeys vergeben wurden! ich würds so gern testen.


----------



## butter_milch (13. Mai 2010)

RapToX schrieb:


> naja, ich finds gut, dass valve sich nochmal die arbeit macht und das spiel KOSTENLOS aufbessert. bei anderen publishern hätte man das glatt als überteuerten dlc verkauft (falls sich denn überhaupt nochmal jemand die mühe gemacht und hand an ein so altes spiel gelegt hätte). und das die umstellung so groß ist, kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen. es sei denn man hat ne lernschwäche oder sowas



Das Update bringt kaum Verbesserungen mit sich. Sämtliche Glitches sind noch vorhanden, lediglich der Netcode wurde verbessert. 

5 Jahre alte Bugs gibt es nachwievor. Einfaches Beispiel: Der Kit-Rebuy-Bug. 

Wirklich schlimm wird es, wenn man sich die Auswirkungen des Ports auf das neue Spiel ansieht. Das Endprodukt wird nicht das gleiche Spiel sein, wie wir es seit Jahren kennen. Die Änderungen wirken sich auf sämtliche Bereiche des Spiels aus, nicht nur auf das HUD, Menü und HighRes-Texturen. Wir reden von verändertem Recoil und Granatenverhalten, anderen Schussfrequenzen,   usw.

Und nenne mir bitte den großen Vorteil von Avatars im Spiel, einem im Gegensatz zu vorher unübersichtlichem Scoreboard (ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Spielern, werden nur die besten von ihnen angezeigt. Dann ist es  *NICHT* mehr möglich zu überprüfen, wer noch alles am Leben ist und gegen wieviele Gegner man kämpft.) und einer cinematic Killcam, welche alles andere als cinematisch ist. Als cinematic würde ich die CoD-Killcam bezeichnen.

Dies alles hat Nachteile für jeden Spieler und nicht nur für "Profis"!

Man hätte einfach beim alten Layout und bei der alten Engine bleiben sollen, die Bugs fixen und den Netcode überarbeiten müssen:

Arbeitsaufwand: Sehr gering 
Benötigte Manneskraft: 2 Programmierer
Arbeitszeit: 10 Stunden

Was Valve hier veranstaltet ist Unsinn³ und hört auf, Kritiker des Updates als vernachlässigte Peudo-Profis hinzustellen!


----------



## RapToX (13. Mai 2010)

das mag ja sein, aber man sollte auch bedenken, dass es sich noch um eine BETA handelt. also wenn das alles so sehr stört, dann macht valve darauf aufmerksam und vielleicht kommt die finale version dann schon ganz anders daher. aber sich jetzt schon im vorfeld so darüber aufzuregen, find ich "ein wenig" übertrieben. 

was recoil etc. angeht, ist mir das völlig egal. ich hab die beta zwar selbst noch nicht gespielt, aber ich denke, es ist wirklich nur eine sache der gewohnheit. wovor habt ihr angst? dass ihr plötzlich von irgendwelchen neulingen fertig gemacht werdet und euer hart erarbeiteter "skill" nichts mehr wert ist? sry, aber in dieser hinsicht, fand ich die css community schon immer etwas seltsam. vor lauter wichtigtuerei wird vergessen worum es beim spielen eigentlich geht: spaß


----------



## TuGuX (13. Mai 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Das Update bringt kaum Verbesserungen mit sich. Sämtliche Glitches sind noch vorhanden, lediglich der Netcode wurde verbessert.
> 
> 5 Jahre alte Bugs gibt es nachwievor. Einfaches Beispiel: Der Kit-Rebuy-Bug.
> 
> ...




Du hast vergessen, dass das Multicore Update auch mit draussen ist.
Weiterhin war es enorm wichtig, dass der Interpolate Bug gefixt wird.
Recoil Veränderung hin oder her, die ist nicht so groß, also kann man das vernachlässigen.

Einzig und allein die Achievements Meldungen und der Scoreboard sind schlecht, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Das Movement Problem liegt an Einstellungen und nicht am Update an sich.

Weiterhin redest du von den "Bugs".
Du weißt aber auch, dass die meisten Bugs durch zBlock gefixt werden oder ? Und denkst du, dass auf einem "neuen" CS:S auf den Servern gleich zBlock drauf ist ?

So far!

Edit:

Die Cinematic Kamera Führung kann man auch abschalten


----------



## Ston3 (13. Mai 2010)

Der Profi hat gesprochen


----------



## klink (13. Mai 2010)

Dann viel Spaß mit CSS, das wird genauso enden wie mit DODS. Seit dods mit der gleichen Engine wie TF2 läuft, gibt es sehr viel mehr bugs, weil TF2 sehr oft irgendwelche Updates kriegt und wenn TF2 ein Update gibt, wird auch DODS upgedatet, ohne zu gucken ob es mit DODS Probleme gibt.


----------



## Alexthemafioso (13. Mai 2010)

Für die die Nicht aufmerkam waren ^^

#
1. steam://validate/260(ausführen in windows/oder Browser)
#
2. Use GCF Scape to extract the cstrike_beta folder to the SourceMods folder (located in the SteamApps folder)
#
3. In the cstrike_beta folder, open GameInfo.txt
#
Replace: SteamAppId 260 with SteamAppId 440
#
You must have TF2.
#
4. Rename steam.inf to steam_.inf
#
5. Restart Steam
#
6. Rechtsklcik auf CSS Beta (in der Steam oberfläche) und dort auf optionen /Staroptionen --->: -insecure -secure     eingeben

TF2 wird benötigt


----------



## Ston3 (13. Mai 2010)

Es geht auch mit der Free Portal Version einfach SteamAppId 400 statt 440


----------



## Mumpitz (14. Mai 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CSS ist schon lange Schrott. Die haben so lange an dem Game rumgepatcht bis es absoluter Müll war, und es dann so gelassen. Dann meinten sie plötzlich, dass man die Source Engine 2007 auf das Game portieren wolle, was ja auch in sachen Netcode ganz gut wäre. Und oh Wunder, jetzt kommt das Engine Update endlich, aber im gleichen Zuge mit unendlich vielen sinnlosen Updates, die kein Mensch braucht. Also Schrott bleibt Schrott, besonders weil der Netcode total schlecht ist. Ich sage nur cl_interpolate 1 und 1sek Verzögerung für den stehenden Spieler gegenüber dem laufenden bzw. total verzerrte Hitboxen.
Aber insgesamt super, dass sich Valve den Stats-Scheiß bei COD abgeschaut hat, dass brauchte das Game noch 




Alte-Schule schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du ja nur Angst, da du jetzt  nach denn paar Jahren was triffst und die Umstellung dich fertig macht.  Learning by doing.
> 
> 
> Ich kann dazu nur sagen, ein guter Spieler kann sich anpassen, ein  schlechter Spieler kann nur Flamen. Meine Meinung (ich bin ein guter  Spieler). ps. Ich spiel seit 11 Jahren Counterstrike und hab damit keine  probleme.



Sinnloser und dämlicher Kommentar. Fakt ist, dass die Änderungen nur Schrott sind, und das Game einfach nicht verbessern. Und ja bla bla, ich hab das Game noch bis vor 3 Monaten gespielt, aber jetzt einfach keine Lust mehr, da wegen Super-VAC in Ligen zu viele Cheater rumlaufen und Bugs das Game kaputtmachen. Wenn die HE hinter einer Treppenstufe explodiert, nehme ich keinen Schaden, logisch ne!


----------



## Freakless08 (14. Mai 2010)

Ach jammert doch nicht rum.
Ihr könnt bestimmt noch nach dem Release im aktuellen Patchlevel Spielen und müsst nicht updaten. Das klappt doch mit den anderen Spielen auch. Gibt doch genug Dedicated Server.

OH NEIN!! Ganz vergessen. Das ist ja Steam, welches die Updates automatisch zieht  - na wenigstens müsst ihr nicht das Zwangsupdate manuell runterladen .


----------



## krauthead (14. Mai 2010)

und wieder einer der sich nicht auskennt mit steam -_-
wenn man bei z.b. css sagt dass keine updates geladen werden sollen, werden keine updates geladen.


----------



## Mumpitz (14. Mai 2010)

krauthead schrieb:


> und wieder einer der sich nicht auskennt mit steam -_-
> wenn man bei z.b. css sagt dass keine updates geladen werden sollen, werden keine updates geladen.



Aber wenn man Liga spielen will, braucht man das Update wohl oder übel. In diesem Fall auch deswegen, weil die gesamte Game-Engine upgedated wird auf die SE2007.
Und wenn man ein Update blockiert, kann es passieren, dass man das game ned mehr starten kann, bzw. der beim starten automatisch erst das Update machen will. Von einem neu installierten Steam bzw. System rede ich mal gar nicht.

BTW geht es nich darum, dass ich was gegen Updates habe, nur ist diese Updates genauso sinnfrei wie die letzten CSS Updates die damals kamen. Das einzige, was vielleicht gut werden könnte ist der Engine Port, aber erstmal abwarten.


----------



## Sonnendieb (15. Mai 2010)

die sollten lieber mal was machen das spieler mit ner sniper nicht im sprung bzw wenn sie wieder aufkommen direkt zielen können....


----------



## butter_milch (15. Mai 2010)

Sonnendieb schrieb:


> die sollten lieber mal was machen das spieler mit ner sniper nicht im sprung bzw wenn sie wieder aufkommen direkt zielen können....



Und es somit realistisch machen? User die ein "realistisches" Erlebnis haben wollen, sollen Battlefield oder CoD spielen.

CS:S ist perfekt wie es ist.


----------



## Eiche (15. Mai 2010)

Sonnendieb schrieb:


> die sollten lieber mal was machen das spieler mit ner sniper nicht im sprung bzw wenn sie wieder aufkommen direkt zielen können....


viel schlimmer finde ich die mit AWP verziehem und trozdem treffen oder 1meter daneben schiessen aber das spiel meint ein treffer das sollten se mal fixen


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. Mai 2010)

Wegen der Beta habe ich CSS aufgehört habe immer aktiv esl gespielt aber dann... 
Traurig aber warum konnte valve das game net so lassen ??
Mit cs 1.6 machen sie ja auch nicht so ein mist!


----------



## MaJu1337 (17. Mai 2010)

killuah schrieb:


> Ich konnte mich nie mit CS Source anfreunden, spielt sich einfach nur schlecht im Vergleich zu 1.6 - sehen ja sehr viele so, nur die jüngeren bzw neueren, die nie 1.6 gespielt haben steigen sofort auf Source ein. Laut Steam haben 1.6 und CSS etwa gleich viele Spieler  Allerdings sind die Ligen in 1.6 glaube ich deutlich voller (ESL).




Jo, an deiner Aussage ist alles falsch!
CSS ist viel einfacher zu spielen als 1.6 (ich spiele schon CS seit den Betas mit)
Und auch die Ligen haben immer mehr Leute, die CSS spielen (ESL zB)

Ich persönlich zocke auch mal ne Runde 1.6 aber Source ist wirklich viel einfacher was die "Handhabung des Spiels" ist, die Source Engine ist einfach viel stabieler (zum beispiel beim miniermieren usw.)


----------



## MrPip (17. Mai 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist CS:S das perfekte Spiel. Es hat ganz klare Regeln, ist sehr schlicht und am Ende kommt es immer und ausschließlich auf den Skill der einzelnen Spieler an. Wenn ich ein Wort mit CS:S verbinde, dann ist es *Präzision*.



Wenn ich Source schon hör, könnt ich kotz.. !

Größte persönliche Enttäuschung einer Fortsetzung überhaupt!
..und ich dachte die Jungs von Valve toppen wirklich 1.6.. dass ich nich lache..

Source und perfekt, manche sollten wohl eher Komiker werden. 

Damals, ersten Tag als Source released wurde, ne Runde d2 "gezockt", wenn man es so nennen mag
..
exit!

Wenn ich schon sehe, dass siche irgendwelche Nubs dass erste Mal an CS:S wagen und im Handumdrehen 
das gegnerische Team im Daufeuer niedermähen, da kann doch was nich stimmen!
Gründe es nich zu Spielen könnt ich jetzt noch einige aufzählen, von nich umfallenden enemies wollen wir gar nich erst sprechen. 

Nennen wir es einfach mal undefinierbare Präzision 

Never again meinerseits, auf LAN's wird die Brühe ja mehr gezockt als 1.6
..traurig

Naja, jedem Seins sag ich da mal.

@topic: wayne!


----------



## darko2 (17. Mai 2010)

@ MrPip: Wie wär's gewesen, wenn du Valve mal Zeit gegeben hättest die Bugs auszumerzen? War die HL1-Engine denn als sie neu war bzw. die ersten Betas von CS1 auch so schön stabil wie CS 1.6? Aber hey, dann hätte man ja keine Geschichten mehr für seinen elektronischen Stammtisch...

Zum Thema: Ich hab MW2 nur kurz angetestet, aber auf Anhieb fallen mir in der Liste 3 Sachen auf, die ich dort bemerkt hab. Wenn ich dazu noch lese, dass die Grafik aufgemotzt wurde und so Sachen gemacht wurden wie die Laufgeschwindigkeit erhöht, dann ist es eindeutig an welche Klientel sich das Update richtet. Schade, aber hey, Valve ist wirtschaftlich arbeitendes Unternehmen. Und man kann, wie vorher schon angesprochen, immer noch auf Tactical Intervention, das neue CS der alten CS-Macher, hoffen.


----------



## alm0st (17. Mai 2010)

Oh, da bin ich ja fast froh dass ich mittlerweile nur noch BFBC2 zocke 
Die CSS Community ist mittlerweile einfach nur noch beschissen. Kannst nicht mal nen ruhigen PCW zocken ohne dass du irgendwelche Flamer Kiddys am Start hast. Und **** off ESL, die Cheater Liga Nr. 1 aber die interessierts so oder so nicht. Solange die Kids brav für Permium Membership bezahlen is doch alles in Butter...
Mit dem Update wird Valve das Spiel auch nicht qualitativ besser machen. Sie krazen zwar ein bischen an der Oberfläche, aber mehr auch nicht. Der Wurm in dem Spiel sitzt wesentlich tiefer -.-


----------



## kuer (17. Mai 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Beträgt nachwievor 250 mit Messer/Pistole. Schneller laufen tut man trotzdem.
> 
> 
> 
> Man kann sich an alles gewöhnen. Die Frage ist, ob man den Unsinn mitmacht.


 

Man kann auch ewig auf dem Stand von gestern bleiben


----------



## -Masterchief- (17. Mai 2010)

an die Leute die sagen css ist ja sooo einfach im Gegnsatz zu 1.6 die können ja gerne mal schauen wie leicht es ist und gegen mich spielen


----------



## skywalkerja (17. Mai 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






das mussten die 1.6 spieler auch


----------



## -Masterchief- (17. Mai 2010)

Das stimmt da ist man ganz weit oben (EPS jetzt zwar noch nicht) und dann verändern die das Spiel so sehr und auch so doof das es keiner mehr spielen möchte . Es war perfekt wie es war  
Ok ein paar neue Sachen sind zwar gut aber das meiste ist grosser Mist!
Schade es ist traurig css 4ever


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Mai 2010)

Meine Güte kackt euch doch nicht ins Hemdchen, es ist nur ein SPIEL! Und da geht es um SPAß! 

Ich staune sowieso das ich nach Jahren immernoch ab und an ein paar Runden daddel, es ist einfach nicht totzukriegen. Und nach den Jahren freue ich mich über neue Sachen. Leute die immer nur Skill im Kopf haben sind eh nur totale Spaßbremsen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (17. Mai 2010)

Ich finde es einfach schade das die das Game nicht so lassen konnten wäre viel besser


----------



## MrPip (17. Mai 2010)

darko2 schrieb:


> @ MrPip: Wie wär's gewesen, wenn du Valve mal Zeit gegeben hättest die Bugs auszumerzen?
> War die HL1-Engine denn als sie neu war bzw. die ersten Betas von CS1 auch so schön stabil wie CS 1.6?
> Aber hey, dann hätte man ja keine Geschichten mehr für seinen elektronischen Stammtisch...



Lies Dir den ersten Beitrag nochmals durch! 
butter_milch schrieb selbst, 
Valve hat's nach über 5 Jahren nich hinbekommen einfachste Bugs "auszumerzen"

.. wie viel Zeit darf's denn noch sein? 

  Wenn du "Zum Thema" schreibst, warum machst du es dann nich?

Ich bleibe bei 1.6 und neuerdings komm ich nich mehr von BC2 weg


----------



## darko2 (17. Mai 2010)

Die würde ich als Glitches bezeichnen. Aber die schweren Bugs, die du beschreibst, sind mir in den letzten Jahren bei CSS nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## MaJu1337 (17. Mai 2010)

darko2 schrieb:


> Die würde ich als Glitches bezeichnen. Aber die schweren Bugs, die du beschreibst, sind mir in den letzten Jahren bei CSS nicht aufgefallen.



Jo, so würde ich das auch eher bezeichnen.


*Zu den 1.6er Flamern:* 
Ich hasse das typische 1.6er geflame, nur weil man mal nicht über den Tellerand hinaus schauen kann und man immer das altbewährte zocken muss. Ich persönlich spiele beide Teile gerne, oder auch mal sogar 1.5 (mit Won2 Patch hat man dann auch wieder Server  Last doch mal bitte CS Source als Alternative zu 1.6 stehen und bezeichnet es nicht als nachfolger, sonst hätte es doch wohl 1.7 oder Counterstrike 2 geheissen.

Unglaublich, wie vor 5 jahren!


----------



## Agr9550 (17. Mai 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> am Ende kommt es immer und ausschließlich auf den Skill der einzelnen Spieler an.​


 
sicherlich NICHT !

auffem pub rennen 75% hacker rum und in der esl ´z.b beim gathern siehts ned anders aus...woher ich das weiss ganz einfach wenn mal wieder ne 5euro aktionen kommt für css kaufste dir mal nen 2ten acc und lädst dir mal nen kartoffelhack runter und dann bebachtest mal nen paar die anscheind ja so pup´.high sein sollten 

cs css cspromod es wird sich nie was ändern da zuviele hacks im umlauf sind


zur beta:
hab se gezogen ab se genau 20min gezockt und hab se direkt gelöscht,so ein müll hoch 10 das einzigste gute is die multi cpu fähigkeit

wenn das update pflicht wird spiel ich persönlich wieder cs 1.6 
da kann man von skill reden den dort muss man aimen können,wie oft hab ich schon leuten nen header gedrückt im situationen die totale lucky waren und dabei war meine crosshair nedmal auf kopfhöhe weil die hitbox bei source 20m neben dem spieler läuft


----------



## -Masterchief- (17. Mai 2010)

Ist die Beta eigentlich Pflicht für alle css Spieler ??


----------



## Agr9550 (17. Mai 2010)

das weisst glaub noch garkeiner so richtig wenn ich mich ne täusch

im esl forum wird ja auch schon heiss disku. 
ich HOFFE aber mal nicht das er pflicht wird


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Mai 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Ist die Beta eigentlich Pflicht für alle css Spieler ??



Die Beta nicht. Aber wenn die Betaphase zuende ist, so wie das neue Steam


----------



## butter_milch (18. Mai 2010)

Ich ziehe 1.6 mittlerweile auch wieder als Alternative in Betracht, obwohl ich es nie großartig gespielt habe. Ich spiele einige Online-Shooter, aber CS:S war für mich immer das Spiel, bei welchem es mir um Leistung ging. Spaß war nebensächlich.

Es gibt soviele Spiele, welche Casual Gamer spielen können. Wenigstens CS in allen Varianten könnten sie DOCH BITTE meiden, wenn es ihnen um schöne Grafik und simples Rambogetue geht.

Bei den Änderungen geht es mir viel weniger darum, dass das Spiel "unspielbar" wird, sondern dass es nicht verändert bzw. in diesem Umfang gepatched werden muss. Vor allem glaube ich auch, dass die vielen Glitches garnicht erst gefixed werden.

Und ja, ich meinte eher Glitches als Bugs. Trotzdem ist es erbärmlich von Valve die Bitten der Community fünf Jahre lang in den Wind zu schlagen um jetzt ein so umfangreiches Update herauszubringen welches nur ein Ziel hat: Casual Gamer anlocken und zufriedenstellen.

Zurück zu den Glitches: Ich wette (gerne um Geld) dass kaum ein Glitch (eher: kein einziger!) gefixed wird. Es ist ein simpler Port auf die neue Engine. Mehr Mühe wird sich keiner machen.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Die Beta nicht. Aber wenn die Betaphase zuende ist, so wie das neue Steam



Eigenartig, bei mir sieht _Counter-Strike: Source_ ziemlich State of the Art aus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Eigenartig, bei mir sieht _Counter-Strike: Source_ ziemlich State of the Art aus.



Hm? 

Die Beta ist closed, du hättest dich für einschreiben müssen


----------



## Namaker (18. Mai 2010)

Bei mir war sie eigendlich auch schon closed - trotzdem tauchte sie in der Liste auf


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hm?
> 
> Die Beta ist closed, du hättest dich für einschreiben müssen



Das kapier ich jetzt einfach nicht....ich kann nicht genau sagen, seit wann aber CS: Source sieht bei mir schon seit 'ner Ewigkeit aus, wie HL2: Episode 2 von der Grafikqualität her.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2010)

Na anscheinend nicht ganz ^^ 

Mein Kumpel der die Beta spielt meint wenn man nicht drauf achtet fällts nicht auf, aber die Texturen scheinen schon besser zu sein.


----------



## darko2 (19. Mai 2010)

Na schau dir mal die Screenshots im ersten Post an. Der Unterschied kommt mir so vor wie DX9 --> DX10 oder 10 zu 11, also kaum wahrnehmbar. Was man da leider nicht sieht sind Spieler-Modelle (Ts und CTs). Wär schön, wenn die die Texturgröße wieder von 1024x1024 auf 2048x2048 erhöht hätten, denn der Unterschied ist schon wahrnehmbar bei halbwegs genauem Hinsehen.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Mai 2010)

Also bei mir sieht das Spiel immernoch genauso aus wie vorher. Auf bestimmten Maps kommt auch das HDR-Rendering richtig rüber wie sonst nur in Episode 2. Ich verstehe daher das mit dieser Beta einfach nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2010)

Die BETA wird als Separates Spiel installiert (damit du nur mit anderen Beta-Teilnehmern spielen kannst), dieses musst du dann statt deinem original CSS starten. Die Grafik ist dann einen Tick besser und du hast halt die anderen Funktionen die dazugekommen sind.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Mai 2010)

Also ich habe das stinknormale CS:Source. Da is nix mit Beta.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also ich habe das stinknormale CS:Source. Da is nix mit Beta.



Ja na dann hast du nicht an der Beta teilgenommen, da sie Closed ist (nicht für alle verfügbar). 

Wenn die Beta Phase vorbei ist, kommt ein Zwangsupdatet fürs normale CSS


----------



## Two-Face (19. Mai 2010)

Habe ich auch nicht, trotzdem sieht das Spiel bei mir teils deutlich besser aus, als die Ur-Fassung von 2004. Ich meine eh' mal wo gelesen zu haben, dass schon 2007 dem Spiel HDR-Rendering (und offenbar auch verbesserte Texturen) hinzugefügt wurden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2010)

Ja ist ja auch, aber nicht vollständig.


----------



## darko2 (19. Mai 2010)

Ja, einigen Maps wurde HDR-Rendering hinzugefügt. Das gab es aber schon 2005 in "Lost Coast". Das hat nichts mit den Updates der letzten Jahre für die Source-Engine zu tun.


----------



## Mumpitz (20. Mai 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Es war perfekt wie es war


 
Ich kann dir ja mal eine Paar plausible Gründe nennen, warum das Game absolut fail ist.

Der Netcode ist der absolute müll. Also sowas sieht man selten.
Und da überall cl_interpolate 1 geforced wird, weil man cl_interpolate 0 und cl_unlag 0 nur mit einem Ping <20 ordentlich spielen kann und das im inet nur die Wenigsten haben, entwickeln sich Nachteilen für Spieler. Und zwar sieht ein stehender Spieler einen Spieler der an ihm vorbeiläuft fast 1sek später als der laufende ihn.Wer das nich glaubt soll googlen, es gibt sogar ein Video Tut dazu. Aber Gott sei danlk ist das noch nicht alles^^
Da der gesamte Netcode läuft mit über die Grafikberechnung, d.h. dein gesamter Out-wert wird durch deine maxfps bestimmt und kann somit auch stark schwanken was zu lags führen kannf für andere die dich nur noch stocken sehen...
Desweiteren ist das Spiel eigentlich mal für tickrate 33 bzw. jetzt 66 programmiert wurden. Tickrate 100 wird genutzt, weil nur dadurch die Hitboxen einigermaßen genau werden, wobei sie teilweise sogar noch hinter dem Model liegen: "_Was Blut am Helm und doch kein Hit?_". Aber der tick66 fix wird wohl mit dem Update durch die SE2007 kommen.
Und ich erinnere mich noch an Anfangszeiten, als man mit schlechten PCs noch gute FPS hatte, aber dadurch das die den Netcode verändert haben, haben sie gleichzeitig auch die FPS mehr als halbiert bei vielen Leuten. BTW das Beta Update bringt nicht nur ne besser Grafik, es fixt den Netcode! Und Liga Spieler stellen die Grafik sowieso auf ganz niedrig weil man dann viele Vorteile hat. Es geht halt nicht um gutes aussehen bei diesem Taktik-Shooter.

Das nur zum Netcode. Aber da gibts noch andere sachen die wirklich nerven. Das Game ist sowas von Cheater-Verseucht, besonders auch wegen Super-VAC.
Wenn Flashs oder HEs hinter z.B. Treppenkanten explodieren blenden sie teilweise nicht oder machen keinen Schaden.
Außerdem erzeugen unterschiedlich Grafikkarten unerschiedliche Flash-Effekte da man bei einer ATI Karte z.B. manchmal gar nicht geblendet wird, sonder nur das Bild flackert -.-


Das game is also alles in allen nicht wirklich perfekt, auch wenn du als CSS-Gott (scheinbar denkst du das), meinst davon Ahnung zu haben. Für dich ist es gut, aber wenn man mal genau hinschaut ist der Ganze Kern auf dem es aufbaut, ziemlich schlecht. Und das kann wohl nur ein neuer Counter Strike Teil beheben.


----------



## Taurin (20. Mai 2010)

Das einzige was mich stören wird, laut den Bildern, wäre die Scoreanzeige, da ich auch ein dauernder Tab klicker bin.


----------

